# Amber teething necklaces on boys



## Peardrop

I love the idea of them but are there any particular types that look better on boys? (I don't have a problem but don't want too many people assuming he is a girl and I know OH might have an issue!) It will show as it's hot here so Ollie is in tshirts and shorts most of the time. Thanks


----------



## Rachel_C

I would always go for rounded beads rather than chips cos the chips look uncomfortable. I've seen all different colours on boys and they all look fine, really cute. They look kind of surfer-dude-ish on boys, especially when they're in shorts and t-shirt. Maybe the multi-coloured beads look more masculine, I'm not sure. The lighter and cloudier the beads the better they are, so I would go for one that has some of them but you can get ones where there are three light and three dark which are nice and still work well.


----------



## Kota

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs463.ash2/73634_10150107441780828_611280827_7577445_2305327_n.jpg

Now he doesn't look like a girl does he. :winkwink:

As Rach said, they tend to look more surfer-ish then anything, P has been wearing his since he was 12 wks old and I've had many a compliment on it, no one has ever mistaken him for a girl because of it.


----------



## Peardrop

Thanks Rachel and Kota. You're right definitely surfer-ish. Just right for here particularly as we live close to Bondi. 

Kota. Phoenix looks gorgeous. I presume you bought his before you left UK?

Rachel. Thanks for tips.


----------



## Kota

Yep, I got mine from Millies Nappies in the UK. she's got some great stuff and tbh, its cheaper to get it sent from the UK then to buy them over here in Oz.


----------



## Jetters

My boy wears a butter coloured one: 
https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/7441/1stnovbuddha.jpg

I got that cos it's meant to be the lighter the beads, the better they work. It looks dead cute on and nobody thinks he's a girl. Mine's from 'Inspired By Finn' at Bums N Roses. 

(I do think the multi coloured ones look a bit funkier mind you, but I went with the lighter one cos I was trying to remind myself to go for function over style :rofl:)


----------



## thelilbump

we get this question quite a bit and to be honest the only one I have seen that i would be a bit iffy about on a boy is the pendant ones and perhaps the honey. If you are looking at the Inspired by finn ones you can get them direct from her at Hyena Cart or in the UK I (millie's Nappies) and bums n roses sell them. Not sure who sells them your way though sorry. Out of the IBF ones Rainbow round and light mix are very popular for a boy.

HTH's


----------



## mommyof3co

Hayden always wears round beads, his first was a 4 color one and it was my favorite, looked really cute. Now he has a honey one which looks good too, neither are girly. Everyone comments on how he looks like a surfer dude lol


----------



## littlestar

Quentin has multi coloured beads on his too! they look cool!!


----------



## Peardrop

Thanks to you all for your replies. Just 2 more q's.

What size should I order. Ollie is (almost) 5 months and is big and has a very chubby neck? Guess it needs to be loose enough to be comfortable but not so loose that it is played with? 12.5inches??

Also, do you leave it on at bedtime or take it off? I think I will need to take Ollies off as is only wearing light stuff to bed due to the heat so he could play with them or get them caught on something as I can't tuck them under his clothes. Will they work as well?


----------



## Rachel_C

If it's short enough for him not to chew (which it should be), it probably wouldn't go under his clothes anyway. If it's longer that that, he could chew it or he could get his hand through it which wouldn't be great! Longer necklaces also are more likely to get caught.

I would use a piece of string and measure round his neck where you want it to sit. Then measure how long it is. When my LO was young she had a fat neck with rolls and 11 inches was still more than long enough for her.


----------

